
A Brief Introduction to Semantic Dictionary Encoding - tosh
http://hokstad.com/semantic-dictionary-encoding
======
inimino
In case anyone else was curious to read the actual paper:

[https://oberoncore.ru/_media/library/franz_m.code-
generation...](https://oberoncore.ru/_media/library/franz_m.code-
generation_on-the-fly_a_key_to_portable_software.en.pdf)

